# Stallion- Cobra (Cathargo x Landgraf)??



## mellissa (4 April 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondered as to thoughts on Cobra as a sire.  Mare booked to him, hopefully inseminated this/next week.

My mare, being polite, is a bit of a chunky lady.

Just being nosey really as to opinions on him.

Thanks Mellissa x


----------



## Navalgem (4 April 2011)

I love him, think he's really under-rated.

Ballyshan on here has used him a few times and has some nice youngstock by him. http://ballyshanhorses.webs.com go to the for sale page. i adore the 3yo Cobra filly.


----------



## Bearskin (4 April 2011)

Ballyshan on here has used him a few times.  Send him a pm and I am sure he will give useful advice.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (4 April 2011)

As Bearskin and Navelgem have said we have 4 horses by him and another on the way.
We cant fault any of the horses we have by him hence the reason we have returned to him.
3 yr old out of a TB mare.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyloskey?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/6HaUfCXWU7A

2 yr old gelding x TB mare:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ballyloskey?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/ldpfHUE9XKM

3 yr old x Animo.Taken as a rising 2 yr old:


----------



## mellissa (4 April 2011)

Hi Guys,

Yes the Ballyshan horses are lovely.  Nice to see they have another Cobra due this year- it is good to see they have used him a few times.

I am England based and spoke to Lissava who were really lovely and suggested Cobra for this mare.  I would ideally like to keep this foal for myself all being well- but I do not want a filly for myself- they do not suit my temperament.  It would be 3/4 sibling to Conrad De La Vie who has made quite a stir in France- so if a filly gets popped out the other end as a responsible breeder I needed a bit of reassurance there will be a market for it.  It is a bit of a change for the usual cross with my mare's line- but I have been advised to modernise and go for the more blood type horse.

On the other hand it would be good to know what the children are like to ride- if I am lucky and get a boy.

Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## mellissa (4 April 2011)

Wow Ballyshan- thank you they are lovely!

I really do think I have made the right decision- I had another stallion in mind, but when advised to go with my head not heart I am very happy.

I have been informed by people I really trust that his semen is good.  My mare took three frozen cycles last time, two with incompetent vets who also gave her a uterine infection and once with Willesley who were totally amazing and got her first time.  I have gone (gulp) for a one cycle package with chilled- how have you found his fertility?

Thanks for your advice- it is a bit nerve wracking to be breeding again after last time!

Mellissa X


----------



## BallyshanHorses (4 April 2011)

Melissa,
All of our mares have gone in foal first time with him with no problems even when we got it shipped in from Holland the very first time we used him.He has recently had a son approved here as I am sure you are aware of and has some lovely horses jumping in Europe.This year should be exciting as his 3 yr olds should be out and about for loose jumping etc here and hopefully our two will be put up for some qualifiers in June.Anne Marie and Joe are lovely to deal with as well so you should not have a problem.Good Luck.


----------



## mellissa (4 April 2011)

Thank you Ballyshan that is really great to know!!

I bet you are pleased he is in Ireland now.  His stock certainly do jump carefully from what I have seen- good back end over a fence.

I will follow yours with interest- jolly good luck, I also cannot wait to see your newborns this year. Lissava have been really great and taken their time with me- it is really great to speak to such knowledgable people- it is quite daunting to change tactics with my damline as I am a one horse breeder who is enthusiastic about breeding top class horses.  I need to take as much advice as possible as I need to minimise mistakes, if possible.

Thank you very much and good luck with your young horses.

Mellissa X


----------



## druid (5 April 2011)

Cobra is lovely - I used to work for Lissava and rode him a lot at home; he's completely straight forward and his mind was always on the job. His youngsters were a pleasure to handle too, good attitude and level headed.


----------



## mellissa (6 April 2011)

Thanks guys.  Druid that is really great to know.  My mare was super hot to ride, but having said that her last foal has not taken after her at all- the sire may as well have given birth!  So its good to know he has a good attitude to work.

Getting very excited now! 

There is not that much about him in the internet- would love to see him but it would not be easy for us to get there.


----------



## druid (6 April 2011)

mellissa said:



			Thanks guys.  Druid that is really great to know.  My mare was super hot to ride, but having said that her last foal has not taken after her at all- the sire may as well have given birth!  So its good to know he has a good attitude to work.

Getting very excited now! 

There is not that much about him in the internet- would love to see him but it would not be easy for us to get there.
		
Click to expand...

It'd be worth the trip to see the Cobra youngstock they have on the farm


----------



## mellissa (6 April 2011)

druid said:



			It'd be worth the trip to see the Cobra youngstock they have on the farm 

Click to expand...

I have seen some already- the mare is at New Priory stud over here and they have a few.  I particularly like a Cobra x Darco foal there- mare is very similar type to mine.

Mare not ready for semen yet today apparently!


----------



## druid (6 April 2011)

Ah, didn't realise you'd been dealing with Julie - they havesome nice Cobra babies alright


----------



## mellissa (6 April 2011)

Yes they are brilliant at NP!  Look after my mare and foal like they are their own.  And they always have time for me to talk for hours even though they have so many owners.  All a bit exciting. X


----------

